# What is your favorite seed company / What to buy?



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

I am looking to overseed several areas of my yard. I have to do some now, due to not wanting to look at bare spots all summer and then I will overseed this fall. Being in the upper midwest, Where should I buy from or what have you had success with? Some of my spots are very shaded in the summer due to willow trees and others like my side yard get full sun almost year-round.

These are my current places I am thinking about, but would like to narrow it down to one or two blends from one place pending my application of dense shade and sun. I have a Ferris 61" mower and like the look of a shorter cut. Maybe 2" if I can.

JG - Black Beauty (Sun & Shade or Dense Shade) 
Seed Super Store - SS6000 Shady Mixture
United Seeds - Super Turf II LS
Hancock seed - Champion GQ Perennial Ryegrass Seed
The Hogan Company - Hogan Links or Hogan Par 5 mix

Any thoughts on a direction I should go? Anything that is fast growing and branches out fast to make a think lawn?


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

I would advise against the ryegrass-only mix if you want the grass to spread (rye doesn't spread, per se, but tries in little bunches).


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

My vote would be Hogan Ssed


----------



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

10-4 on the rye. Hancock may be out then.

I am leaning towards Reinders - Shade Lawn Seed Mix after learning about it last night. I feel its a bit more on the expensive side though, however, the description seems to fit my application. 
- Formulated to provide a high level of shade tolerance
- Performs well where tree root competition is a problem and in-low fertility and acid soil conditions frequently found under trees
- Shade to sun tolerance is also good which my areas have, thus perhaps allowing me to only buy a specific bad of seed for my yard.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

LESCO is another good company that's been around for a long time.

Lots of options and mixes, some are even available locally if you have a Home Depot or Site1


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Is LESCO "Lake Erie Seed Company" or "Lebanon Seaboard Corporation"?


----------



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

I hear great things about Jonathan Green. I plan to use them for my fall overseed, unless you folks change my mind.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

sheepfescue said:


> Is LESCO "Lake Erie Seed Company" or "Lebanon Seaboard Corporation"?


Neither. It looks like it was "Lakeshore Equipment & Supply Company" but that was a long time ago. It is now owned by John Deere, I believe. You can find LESCO products at some Home Depots (select products and stores) and can find a lot more at SiteOne. LESCO is very popular with professional landscape companies.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

IMO, of primary importance in selecting seeds is the analysis of weed seed/other crop/noxious weeds. I've walked away from plenty of nice mixes because they weren't 0.00%. Grassy weeds are a nightmare, so if you need to pay extra for clean seed, it is worth it.


----------



## mrp116 (Mar 2, 2020)

I used some JG BB Dense Shade in a corner of my backyard, under a tree, with some roots, on a slope, that gets very little sun. I'm very happy with the way it came up and looks.


----------



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

mrp116 said:


> I used some JG BB Dense Shade in a corner of my backyard, under a tree, with some roots, on a slope, that gets very little sun. I'm very happy with the way it came up and looks.


This sounds just like the application that I have going on and trying to figure out what to buy as others have failed before.

Do you have any pictures you can post up of the area?


----------



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

I go with my local sod company. They sell the seed outright for $5/lb. It's a blend of four certified KBG cultivars. You may want to try finding a local sod company if you have one.


----------



## EFitz (Sep 18, 2019)

ahur said:


> I hear great things about Jonathan Green. I plan to use them for my fall overseed, unless you folks change my mind.


I've heard good things about Jonathan Green as well but always stay away from it because it is not 0.00% weed seed. Just food for thought.


----------



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

EFitz said:


> ahur said:
> 
> 
> > I hear great things about Jonathan Green. I plan to use them for my fall overseed, unless you folks change my mind.
> ...


Ah - I didn't realize that. I haven't had a chance to put my hands on a bag yet. I may have to reconsider. They are primarily a sod producer, if I recall.

Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## mrp116 (Mar 2, 2020)

jeff2002 said:


> mrp116 said:
> 
> 
> > I used some JG BB Dense Shade in a corner of my backyard, under a tree, with some roots, on a slope, that gets very little sun. I'm very happy with the way it came up and looks.
> ...


I'll try to get a picture or two whenever this rain stops. We're under a flood watch here today until tomorrow a.m.


----------



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

mrp116 said:


> jeff2002 said:
> 
> 
> > mrp116 said:
> ...


Sounds good thanks! I'd like to see how it turned out


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

EFitz said:


> ahur said:
> 
> 
> > I hear great things about Jonathan Green. I plan to use them for my fall overseed, unless you folks change my mind.
> ...


JG has good seed but I've seen Reno's with the JG Seed line getting POA Triv


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> EFitz said:
> 
> 
> > ahur said:
> ...


Their Shady Nooks line of seed has triv in it, so they process it. Ask me how I found that out a few years ago....

Still nuking it.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

So is JG a case of "manufactured in a facility that processes peanuts... may contain peanuts". ("Peanuts"=Poa Triv)

Interesting. I never thought of that for grass seed.


----------



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

sheepfescue said:


> So is JG a case of "manufactured in a facility that processes peanuts... may contain peanuts". ("Peanuts"=Poa Triv)
> 
> Interesting. I never thought of that for grass seed.


That seems like a great analogy.

Well, shoot - now I need to figure out what to buy for the fall.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

sheepfescue said:


> So is JG a case of "manufactured in a facility that processes peanuts... may contain peanuts". ("Peanuts"=Poa Triv)
> 
> Interesting. I never thought of that for grass seed.


Yes exactly that.

Their Black Beauty and BB Ultra grass seed looks gorgeous, I have it in my side lawn, but once I learned and experienced poa triv, it wasn't worth the risk for me to continue to buy their seed.


----------



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

That's too bad - I was really liking the JG.

Perhaps I have narrowed it down to:
1. Reinders - Shade Lawn Seed Mix
2. Seed Super Store - SS6000 Shady Mixture
3. The Hogan Company - Hogan Links or Hogan Par 5 mix

I do have a spring project I need to seed, but will start addressing more areas in the fall.


----------



## BigBoyBev (May 1, 2020)

Hey Lawn Friends! I'm new to the forum and wanted to jump in on this thread. I have been using Jonathan Green(JG) since we moved into our house in 2017 and have nothing but good results. I will say that I add in other ferts beside JG but only use the JG seeds. I'm very pleased with them. I have some pictures from 2017-now of drone shots and phone shots if you'd like to see!


----------



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

BigBoyBev said:


> Hey Lawn Friends! I'm new to the forum and wanted to jump in on this thread. I have been using Jonathan Green(JG) since we moved into our house in 2017 and have nothing but good results. I will say that I add in other ferts beside JG but only use the JG seeds. I'm very pleased with them. I have some pictures from 2017-now of drone shots and phone shots if you'd like to see!


Sure - post them up!


----------



## BigBoyBev (May 1, 2020)

jeff2002 said:


> BigBoyBev said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Lawn Friends! I'm new to the forum and wanted to jump in on this thread. I have been using Jonathan Green(JG) since we moved into our house in 2017 and have nothing but good results. I will say that I add in other ferts beside JG but only use the JG seeds. I'm very pleased with them. I have some pictures from 2017-now of drone shots and phone shots if you'd like to see!
> ...


Taken a week or two ago. Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Unitedseeds.com the best price for blue tag seeds. Stay away from big box stores.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I mean, honestly it comes down to what seed is in the bag, not who sells it or what magic mix they state they have.

Some years they have good mixes, some years they dont.
Even Scotts or JB can have amazing mixes depending where you are in the US, and what season it is.

Thats why places like SSS are so expensive, because your paying for customizability and knowing exactly what your putting down.


----------



## jeff2002 (Apr 27, 2020)

BigBoyBev said:


> jeff2002 said:
> 
> 
> > BigBoyBev said:
> ...


That looks really nice! Great Job!


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Menards


----------



## BigBoyBev (May 1, 2020)

jeff2002 said:


> BigBoyBev said:
> 
> 
> > jeff2002 said:
> ...


Thanks Bro! I'm really proud of my little yard... :lol:


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Amazing looknig lawn! Nice job! I am looking to get some JG BBU for fall overseeding. Glad your results are coming out very well.


----------



## jpsrules (Feb 26, 2021)

United seeds for me because I can get the cultivar I need. SSS may work for some but regional sun or shade mixes only include like one cultivar that performs well in my area. The rest of the bag is meh.

Get whatever seed you can that performed well in your area in NTEP trials.

https://ntep.org/

The National Turfgrass Evaluation Program (NTEP) is designed to develop and coordinate uniform evaluation trials of turfgrass varieties and promising selections in the United States and Canada.


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

I recommend you contact your local sod farm and buy from them.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I bought the Top Choice blend from Newsom Seed out of Maryland. Couldn't be happier. Shipped fast and the bag is blue label. 0.00% weed seed.


----------



## crkone (Apr 26, 2021)

Burlingham Seeds 100% *** from a local supplier


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

jeff2002 said:


> What is your favorite seed company.


The Hogan Company
is a great company


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Factor said:


> The Hogan Company
> is a great company


How do you buy it? And what do you get? Also, I noticed they provide Poa Triv seeds so I'm wondering if the "peanut allergy" analogy works with this, as well?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Old Hickory said:


> Factor said:
> 
> 
> > The Hogan Company
> ...


I call them on the phone and speak to them http://thehogancompany.us
Then I drive to their store in Springfield, TN

I personally use The Hogan Blend + KY Bluegrass - A mix of our Hogan Blend + 10-20% Hogan's Alley Blend or common KY bluegrass.
https://0201.nccdn.net/4_2/000/000/00f/745/2021_spring_coolseason.pdf
bottom of first page.

They are a dealer. They dont make seed. The read the NTEP trials and sell varieties they like or do well based on NTEP.

Most all seed in the US comes from Washington or Oregon State.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I've got seed from United, SSS and GCI. United was my favorite to deal with. Ironically I live across the highway from an old sod farm. The family still farms sod at other locations. You'd think they would be easy to buy from but they refer to JB for seed.


----------



## LabRat7 (Aug 29, 2021)

kevreh said:


> I bought the Top Choice blend from Newsom Seed out of Maryland. Couldn't be happier. Shipped fast and the bag is blue label. 0.00% weed seed.


What was in Top Choice? I called and they only had Winning Colors avail


----------



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

The best seed to buy is the bulk stuff that rural king or similar stores sell. You pay by weight so you can get a precise amount which is awesome.

I originally bought barenbrug this year but returned it because some of the guys on here said it sucks. So I used the bulk stuff instead and my lawn looks awesome!!! It's only like 10% weeds and the grass is different shades and textures and stuff, which I love. Must be some kind of super blend or something. I don't know, but definitely go with that stuff.


----------

